# How To Compose A Dramatic Cue (Soundiron Session)



## Soundiron Team (Nov 18, 2019)

In this episode of *Soundiron Session* Craig Peters takes you through his track "Lost At Sea". This was a demo written for *Sonespheres 3 - Current*, which is our newest release in collaboration with Film/TV composer *Blake Ewing*.

Craig deconstructs the track giving you insight into the thought process behind this dramatic piece from the initial inspiration and emotional context, mixing/mastering decisions, using effects to create atmosphere and much more.



​


----------

